# fishing today



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i figured that since few people are reporting there fishing reports on here anymore i thought i would report mine from today 

so had the day off work due to the weather so i decided to go fishing i hit the provo river right there near the tunnel and landed 2 right quickly then i decided to head up to moon lake and landed a nice 24 inch tiger trout right away on a jakes lure then on the way home i decided to get the little man out on some fish so we hit salem ponds and he got into a few rainbows so it was a great day out fishing 





ok so of course none of this happened i was just bored and thought how fun it would be if i could actually take a day and fish all over the state but actually i went to buraston ponds for a couple hours on the float tube and got skunked the entire day


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey at least you got out and had some fun no matter the outcome...including dreaming of fish'n all over the state and including catching that nice Tiger Trout (I'm sure theres one out there) nuttin wrong with that as I do it all the time...kinda keeps me sane (I think)...nice the pics of your previous outings especially the one of the little guy...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Ya know, there probably are 24" tigers in Moon. People were catching some over 20" a couple of years ago...

Burraston Ponds. That's a place I've driven by too many times without checking it out. Same with Mona.

It's nice that you got out, at least.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

LOAH said:


> Ya know, there probably are 24" tigers in Moon. People were catching some over 20" a couple of years ago...
> 
> Burraston Ponds. That's a place I've driven by too many times without checking it out. Same with Mona.
> 
> It's nice that you got out, at least.


that tiger did come out of moon lake last year on memorial weekend the only fish we caught all weekend with the wind howling the entire time we werent able to fish much

burraston ponds is a great place to go i fish it all the time and i grew up going there alot i can usually catch alot there this was the only time i have ever been skunked there i have never fished at mona either but i have thought about it many times


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

> ok so of course none of this happened i was just bored and thought how fun it would be if i could actually take a day and fish all over the state but actually i went to buraston ponds for a couple hours on the float tube and got skunked the entire day


I fish Burrastons about twice a week. It's only 5 miles from my house and is a ok place to catch some fish. I took my float tube a few times and never usually do any good floating at burrastons. The only pond I have any luck with is the main pond on the north end. Burrastons is different than any other place I fish. I don't like bait fishing because it's just boring to me. I like using lures and end up catching a few fish every time I go. If you go to where they drain the water out and cast out you will always catch more fish there. It's about the deepest spot of the ponds and the chance of snagging with moss and weeds is a lot less likely in that area. They have planted the ponds a few different times this spring. Last weekend they had a big scout event there. They had around 200 scouts that showed up to the event. I headed down last Wednesday in the rain knowing I probley wouldn't have good luck but the catch was decent that day. I caught several small planters. I can't ever remember catching anything over a pound in the ponds but it's a close place to go that always produces a few fish for me every time I go.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well you're certainly using the right gear! :mrgreen:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

My wifey caught a monster 'bow out of Burraston one year. Figured out later it was a brood stock. Fun little place to swim and fish. I plan on taking my young ones to Mona Res to let them feel the tug of a few carps xD


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> that tiger did come out of moon lake last year on memorial weekend the only fish we caught all weekend with the wind howling the entire time we werent able to fish much


Oh you'll make it back. They not only have your picture on the 'Wall of Fame' but I think they're building a monument in your honor.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

.45 said:


> bigboybdub said:
> 
> 
> > that tiger did come out of moon lake last year on memorial weekend the only fish we caught all weekend with the wind howling the entire time we werent able to fish much
> ...


oh yea that will be the day. but its just one more week away


----------

